# Sales and Marketing Manager - CSOL 131112



## kapilsharma (Jan 18, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I am interested in applying for Skilled worker immigration under the Sales and Marketing Manager Category. 

Starting with my profile.

1) I have B.tech in Computer Science (4 yrs course).
2) After completion of B.tech, I joined IIT, Kharagpur for MBA - Marketing (No gap between B.tech and MBA).
3) After Completion of MBA, I worked in a company for a yr as Marketing Research Analyst and then moved to Delhi and worked in a phone manufacturing company for 2 years as product manager and now working as Manager in India's biggest Telecommunication company (1 yr and 7-8 months)...calculating all the work experience comes out around 4 yrs and 7-8 months...

I have no idea about applying in Skilled migration to Australia...

Please enlighten me on how to go ahead with my application...

All i heard is about applying for skill assessment (Again, I don't know how to go ahead with it...do i require 3 yr experience or 5 yrs experience ?))))

Is it a right time to apply for the category as I think it is open from a long time ??


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kapilsharma, 

the assessing authority for your job code is the Australian Institute of Management (AIM). Every assessing authority has different rules and requirements, so I recommend to head over to the AIM Migration website and especially their criteria. Note that applicants must have among other things: 



> A proven record in a *senior* functional management position *over a continuous period of at least three (3) years*.
> Hold the *most senior management position* within the applicant's functional *area of responsibility*.
> Have the decision making responsibility through the delegation of *three or more subordinate managers*, for a range of specific responsibilities in the applicant's functional area.


"Marketing Research Analyst" and "Product Manager" don't sound senior enough to me, but I might be wrong. It's not really my field of expertise...

Cheers and good luck, 
Monika


----------



## kapilsharma (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. 

I believe last 3 years of work education will suit the experience required for the positive evaluation for Sales and Marketing Manager profile.

Other than that, I wanted to know t he chances of getting in to the CAP...how do we check the number of applications they accepted and will be accepting in the near future (Like in Canadian PR).

Thanks once again


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kapilsharma, 

check the *SkillSelect* homepage for the occupation ceilings. Unit group 1311 (which includes "Sales and Marketing Manager") has a *ceiling of 7320 invites* until July 1, 2014. So far, *30* places have been snagged up, so the ceiling will definitely not be reached .

Since your occupation is on the CSOL you need some form of sponsorship (state, region, employer), though. Check the state migration plans to find out which states (if any) would invite a "Sales and Marketing Manager" and what additional requirements they may have.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha (Aug 17, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi kapilsharma,
> 
> check the *SkillSelect* homepage for the occupation ceilings. Unit group 1311 (which includes "Sales and Marketing Manager") has a *ceiling of 7320 invites* until July 1, 2014. So far, *30* places have been snagged up, so the ceiling will definitely not be reached .
> 
> Since your occupation is on the CSOL you need some form of sponsorship (state, region, employer), though. Check the state migration plans to find out which states (if any) would invite a "Sales and Marketing Manager" and what additional requirements they may have.


Hi Monika,

May I please request you to post the weblink where i can find information on occupation ceiling of 131112. The link which you had provided has redirected me to skillset's website but it doesnt give any figures like you had mentioned that only 30 have been snagged up till now.

I have lodged my EOI in this category and curious to know timeframe of the invite to lodge the visa.

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## sexy&thebeast (Sep 15, 2014)

Dear all,

I passed skill assessment for Sales & marketing manager. Im happy to share my experiences and could give you some opinions about your cases based on my humble knowledge. I did skill assessment myself without any agent help. Feel free to message or posting your case here, or anywhere as long as I can see your questions .

Good luck to all for this journey!


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

Congratulation! 
I am on the same route. 
Just drop you a message and looking forward to your response.

Hcmvn


----------



## sexy&thebeast (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmcvn said:


> Congratulation!
> I am on the same route.
> Just drop you a message and looking forward to your response.
> 
> Hcmvn


I didnt see any message from you . Dont know why.


----------



## Abe104 (Aug 22, 2017)

sexy&thebeast said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I passed skill assessment for Sales & marketing manager. Im happy to share my experiences and could give you some opinions about your cases based on my humble knowledge. I did skill assessment myself without any agent help. Feel free to message or posting your case here, or anywhere as long as I can see your questions .
> 
> Good luck to all for this journey!


Hi
I'm starting my skills assessment and would like to ask how you structured it and what information you empahsised in the document. When did you do this application?
Thanks


----------



## truong9.ey (Mar 2, 2017)

Can you help me with the application process ? I am on the way to the assessment skill step !! Thank for your help !!!!


----------

